# Building A Wooden Highseat



## Mattuk

Made a start on a new highseat this afternoon.


----------



## youngdon

Very nice Matt...............Hey wait a minute........isn't that your Dad doing all the work again ?


----------



## Mattuk

No it isn't, we are building it!


----------



## bones44

Don, you beat me to it !


----------



## Mattuk

Tom you can fork off too! If I don't take photo's there's little point in the thread!


----------



## ReidRH

I Cant Build'em Out of wood here it rots with in a couple of years and if it dont rot Termites eat them up! all of mine are Metal!!


----------



## Mattuk

Most of mine are metal Richard but I just fancied building one out of wood, as long as you treat it it'll be ok for years.


----------



## Antlerz22

Hey wheres the recliner at? Kinda hard to get in the door once its built LOL


----------



## bgfireguy

Sounds like a nice one. Id like to have one around my neck of the woods sometimes.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> No it isn't, we are building it!


Perhaps your Dad could manage to push the buttton on the camera whilst you hold a tool and smile or something.

P.S.
(turn to 45* so we can't see how clean you are)


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Perhaps your Dad could manage to push the buttton on the camera whilst you hold a tool and smile or something.
> 
> P.S.
> (turn to 45* so we can't see how clean you are)


It's not in his interest to bother taking photo's I'm only doing this for you guy's. It's in the evening after a days work even if I was doing nothing I wouldn't be clean.


----------



## Mattuk

bgfireguy said:


> Sounds like a nice one. Id like to have one around my neck of the woods sometimes.


Thank you.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> It's not in his interest to bother taking photo's I'm only doing this for you guy's. It's in the evening after a days work even if I was doing nothing I wouldn't be clean.


We know Matt, We.... just like giving you the business.


----------



## Mattuk

I know!


----------



## bones44

Is this one going to be similar to the other Matt ? I'm hoping my Dad and nephew come out soon to help me put one together and get it out in the field. I'll post pics of them working too....... LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Shut it Tom.

No its a single lean to highseat.


----------



## bones44

Ahh. Did you felt the other seat yet ?


----------



## Mattuk

No not yet maybe on the weekend.


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> Is this one going to be similar to the other Matt ? I'm hoping my Dad and nephew come out soon to help me put one together and get it out in the field. I'll post pics of them working too....... LOL


 LOL Tom.... Thanks


----------



## Mattuk

I don't have to post photo's or start threads.


----------



## On a call

Hey nice looking ladder !

How do you chisel out those notches for the the steps ?


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Hey nice looking ladder !
> 
> How do you chisel out those notches for the the steps ?


Thank you Brian. With a chisel!


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Hey nice looking ladder !
> 
> How do you chisel out those notches for the the steps ?


 With a chisel I imagine !!


----------



## bones44

Aw Matt, you know everyone has to get their dig in ! Now it's Brian's turn for catching crap !


----------



## Mattuk

Just the rifle rest to go on and then stain it.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Hey nice looking ladder !
> 
> How do you chisel out those notches for the the steps ?


I'll bet he used a Father, a chisel and a mallet...not necessarilly in that order.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes your so right Don I didn't do anything because I'm useless at everything.


----------



## bones44

That's very nice looking. You guys don't mess around !! How many do you think you've built so far ?


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tom. This is the first one of these I've built with father, the big thetford was the first one we'd built together. Most of the rest I've welded 1in box steel. There's 12 highseats on the farm plus 2 portables.


----------



## bones44

Wow, I didn't realize your farm was that big. Most of the areas hunting for predators are by permission or state owned land. My farm is only 25 acres but I have access to several hundred adjoining acres. I can't put up many stand because of thieves.


----------



## Mattuk

Its not my farm Tom I rent a flat on there and I've been friends with the owners for years. Its around 2000+ acres with a 1000 acres of public woodland tacked onto one side of it.


----------



## bones44

That's great. Sounds like you need a few more ladders. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Ladders what for painting!?


----------



## bones44

Meant to say ladder seats. You know what I mean pal.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Hey nice looking ladder !


I thought you were commenting on this!


----------



## Mattuk

Finished!


----------



## youngdon

Nice ! Is it fastened to the tree in any way ?


----------



## Mattuk

No I'm hoping for an accent! Yes its got 4 bolts and a ratchet strap Don!


----------



## youngdon

You already have the accent.


----------



## Mattuk

What am I on! Accident!


----------



## youngdon

I wondered a bit. I wouldn't have thought you'd bolt it to the tree though.


----------



## Mattuk

Why?


----------



## youngdon

I doubt it's a healthy thing for the tree.


----------



## Mattuk

No it'll be just fine, I wouldn't did it otherwise!


----------



## youngdon

I trust your judgement on the matter, I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> You already have the accent.


Yep, its even in his fingers LOL! Nice location--looks like some long range shooting possible there! That moves the chance at bagging game up quite a bit if you can muster the distance.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks, I've shot deer out to 200yds in that field but most will be coming from behind the seat.


----------



## knapper

What kind of tree is that? I have lived up here so long I only know of about six kinds now days.


----------



## Mattuk

English Oak of I would guess 400 years old.


----------



## On a call

400 years old..wow, that is wonderful oak. Sure hope oak wilt does not touch it !


----------



## knapper

We have trees that can be 1.5 inches in dia. and be over 100 yrs. old. It is due to the poor soil and short growing season. They are called black spruce. I cut one down one time to age it and had to use a microscope to look at the growth rings.


----------



## Mattuk

Our oldest Oak is over 700 years old.


----------



## On a call

amazing huh.


----------



## ReidRH

I Like OLD Trees!! one of my favorite things in the woods!


----------



## Antlerz22

ReidRH said:


> I Like OLD Trees!! one of my favorite things in the woods!


Makes a person awe in quiet reverence! Me too Reid!


----------



## bones44

I used to have a stand in an oak here that was roughly 8 foot across. I sat right in the crotch of it. Very cool tree to say the least. The stories they could tell would be something for sure !


----------



## youngdon

It's probably best if you keep those to yourself Tom !


----------



## bones44

LOL. Thanks. I should have known mentioning crotch would get me bit somehow.....


----------



## On a call

Yes Tom some things are better kept to yourself


----------



## bones44

LOL


----------



## On a call

pssst ok...so what were you doing ??


----------



## bones44

Bowhunting. Had a red tailed hawk attack me one time. Another time a raccoon came up the tree and landed in my lap, about crapped my pants on both occasions. Still one of the best spots I ever hunted though.


----------



## Mattuk

Aw were you frightened that the little raccoon was going to tear you a new one!?


----------



## ReidRH

Now was this a Male or Female Tree Tom LMBO P.S. Leave the raccoons alone they Bite!! LOL


----------



## Antlerz22

I think he meant best spot he ever crapped in!


----------



## bones44

ReidRH said:


> Now was this a Male or Female Tree Tom LMBO P.S. Leave the raccoons alone they Bite!! LOL


The way it smelled I'd say it was......never mind. and yea raccoons do bite. This one didn't thank God.


----------



## On a call

So how come you are not using it any more ?? Oh, I am guessing that raccoon grew up and now has rights to that tree.


----------



## bones44

Yea, he whooped me good.


----------



## On a call

Been scared ever since huh.

Good a new name for you...raccoon Bait Tom


----------



## youngdon

Do you really want to start making up names for people......?


----------



## youngdon

I would think not !


----------



## Mattuk

Brian people in glasshouses........ etc


----------



## On a call

umm..ok Tom I take it back with an applogy.

Honestly...I sure would not want a raccoon landing in my lap !!!


----------



## bones44

I honestly don't know what to think of that name....LOL If I'd have had a gun that night, oh boy !


----------



## On a call

I bet...all I know is that I would have been giving him a very quick toss, look out below flying raccoon.


----------



## bones44

Now that would have been awesome. I would imagine the rotten little SOB is still living in it with it's Grandchildren !


----------



## On a call

That is what I was thinking...they tend to stay in the same den till they die off.

Might have a nice family by now. You should take your caller over there some day and call em out.


----------



## youngdon

Cal them from the tree Tom ! See if they remember you.


----------



## bones44

Oh I'll call them all right..... With a .22WMR. LOL


----------



## On a call

Tom is our resisdent raccoon man here.

Carefull no reaching into holes in trees.


----------



## bones44

No doubt. The best part around my farm now is my neighbors are big time raccoon hunters. They raise and train hounds just for raccoons. Alot of folks in this area enjoy it. It really keeps the population in check.


----------



## On a call

I have a place they can hunt over here.

Hounds are fun that is for sure. You should run with them some night.


----------

